# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Επιλογή Θερμοστάτη

## bpel86

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, θέλω να αλλάξω τον θερμοστάτη χώρου στο σπίτι με έναν ηλεκτρονικό με PID. Είμαι μεταξύ του Aube TH136 και του Honeywell THR870BEE. Έχετε κάποια άποψη για αυτούς τους δύο? Και οι δύο έχουν παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά. Επίσης αν δεν κάνω λάθος και η Aube ανήκει στην Honeywell.. Τι προτείνετε? Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## el greco 1

τι συστημα εχεις που χρειαζεσαι πι αι ντι?

----------


## bpel86

Απλό καλοριφέρ έχω, απλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι θερμοστάτες με PID προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερη οικονομία και μικρότερες μεταβολλές στην θερμοκρασία μιας και "προβλέπουν" την αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας και δουλεύουν αποδοτικότερα

----------


## el greco 1

δεν νομιζω σε απλο συστημα θα σου προσφερει σχετικη οικονομια. ποσες ωρες δουλευεις την θερμανση?

----------


## bpel86

Σε περίπτωση που μπει θερμοστάτης με pid θα είναι μόνιμα στους 17 και μια ώρα πριν γυρίσω από δουλειά θα ανεβαίνει στους 20

----------


## Fixxxer

Εγω θα επελεγα τον Honeywell επειδη ειναι πιο γνωστη μαρκα...
Aube πρωτη φορα βλεπω...
Ποσο τον εχεις βρει τον συγκεκριμενο Honeywell?

----------


## bpel86

Γύρω στα 65€

----------


## Fixxxer

Κι γω σε γνωστό κατάστημα τόσο το βρήκα για την ακρίβεια 64,50€

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## bpel86

Το ίδιο λέμε  :Wink:

----------


## lepouras

> Aube πρωτη φορα βλεπω...



πολύ γνωστή μάρκα και από του πρώτους που βγάλανε θερμοστάτες με μπαταρία και τα διάφορα κόλπα που τώρα θεωρούνται απλά δεδομένα. δοκιμασμένα κάνουν καλή δουλειά. έχει  πολλά μοντέλα με αρκετά κόλπα.
προφανώς και ο άλλος είναι καλός οπότε  πρέπει για τα υπόλοιπα να συγκριθούν μεταξύ τους  σε λειτουργίες.

----------

